

Taking a photo against a white background? Amazon owns the patent on that - sinofer
http://qz.com/207512/taking-a-photo-against-a-white-background-amazon-owns-the-patent-on-that/

======
mullingitover
I would make this exhibit A in my proposal, "The USPTO should be banished from
the land before it can do any further damage."

